# Official Bulls @ Cavaliers Friday December 26, 2003. 6:30 CST FSChi, NBALP, FSOhio



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cleveland plays today at 1:30 pm CST so this will be a back to back game for them. Again!! Last time it was back to back. 

Many called for Scotts head when he removed JC in that Utah game. Well for those of you wanting to really find fault with him, this game could be your chance. Cleveland beat us at home. What adjustemnts will Scott make in this game? Will the players come ready to play? If they are not ready to play what will he do?
Those are the things I will be watching for. 

We shot 36% against them. this was the first of three straight games where we were out rebounded. Does that stop here?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls 86
Cavs 80


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls will and MUST win!!!

Bulls will :rocket: the Cavs and it's over!!!

Bulls 96
Cavs 89

Crawford with 27,4,11


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

It's time to put aside my feelings and go for the prize.

Bulls will get spanked

Cavs 95
Bulls 80

King James: 35 pts, 12 boards, 13 assits, 2 blocks, 2 steals


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Low scoring game. Atleast from our end

Cleveland 85
Bulls 73

James, we dont have anyone who can handle him, 28 pts 10 bds 8 assts

I expect Desagana Diop to have a nice game as well for them


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 92
cavs 87


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Cavs 84
Bulls 77

James 23, 4, 7


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If JC shows up, we win. If he shoots himself out of another game, we lose big. 

Too many injuries for the one good scorer we still have healthy to have off nights.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs 97
Bulls 72

James 25, 8 boards , 9 assists and 6 steals in 34 minutes of play.
Darius Miles dominates garbage time.(or the 4th quarter).

Hinrich leads the bulls: 19 points 3 assists and 8 turnovers.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm basically out of it for this month... so I'll just predict what I'm hoping for! 

Bulls 99
Cavs 80


----------



## jhaze99 (Nov 7, 2002)

Cleveland is coming off a double-double. They'll be tired and the Bullz are desperate for a win. Look for Crawford to bounce back from his shooting woes. Also should be an interesting test for Hinrich, lets see how good his defense really is! 

Bullz 91
Cleveland 85


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 82
Cavs 76

Kirk 22


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

The Bulls have a decent shot at a win as the Cavs played a hard fought overtime game yesterday. Also they may also have an emotional letdown after playing on national tv yesterday.

However, I'll still go with the Cavs 89 Bulls 80.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I'm basically out of it for this month... so I'll just predict what I'm hoping for!


Exactly my thinking!

Bulls - 94
Cavs - 88

Power of the alcoholic egg nog!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, it'll be business as usual for our Horribulls. Big Z and Boozer will have nice games inside as we'll get out rebounded again and James will light us up from the perimeter. Jamal will, in all likelyhood, still be ice cold and we'll lose in another game.

Cavs 98
Bulls 86


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Is Curry back for this one?

If so:

Bulls 93, Cavs 88

If not:

Cavs 103, Bulls 91

If Crawford takes 20+ shots:

Cavs 188, Bulls 22


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 94
Cleveland 89

Davis 24 points 12 rebounds
Williams 16 points 13 rebounds

A night where they prove this trade was better for the bulls!

oh yeah Crawford 15 and Hinrich 13


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Cavs 94
Bulls 89


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Is Curry back for this one?
> 
> If so:
> ...


Curry will not play this weekend. Will be monday.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 84
Cavs: 82
Gill - 17


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 91
Cavs 87

Hinrich 19


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Cavs: 90.
Bulls: 86.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cleveland. 9-20. 7-6 at home. 5-5 last ten games. (8-11 vs conference) so that means they are 1-9 vs the rest of the NBA. 
They shoot 44%. allow 43%. 32% in threes. alow 34%. 46.9 rebounds. allow 41. 16.6 t/o and allow 12.7. 91.6 pts. allow 94.9 pts. 

LeBron James 42%. 32% in threes. 19.8 pts a game. 5.9 rebs. 6 assists. 1.55 steals. 3.83 t/o
Zydrunas Ilgauskas 50% 15.1 pts. 7.4 rebounds. 1.5 assists. 
Carlos Boozer 13.3 pts 10.5 rebounds 52% 2 assists 1.13 steals.
Eric Williams 13.2 pts 45% 43% in threes. 4.6 rebounds 2.8 assists 1 t/o

Bulls 7-20. 3-10 on the road 2-8 last ten games 7-9 against the conference. 
Stats since trade: shooting 39% 28% in threes. 44 rebounds a game allow 44. *We have two more total rebounds than our opponent does since the trade* 14.3 t/o a game. 9.2 steals. *86.5 pts a game. Allow 90.4*

Crawford 37% 18.2 pts a game. 26% in threes. 3.8 rebounds. 5.5 assists. 2.4 t/o 2.2 steals. 
Gill 10.8 pts 37% 30% in threes. 3.5 rebounds. 1.8 t/o .9 steals. 
Hinrich 11.6 pts 42% 28% in threes. 3.7 rebounds. 6.8 assists. 1.3 steals. 3.5 t/o
AD 10 pts 41% 9.1 rebounds. 2.3 t/o 1.09blks. 


This is a huge game! Injured. First game of a 4 game in five nights swing! We lost to this team at home in a very popor effort. Our offense is falling game by game as is our rebounding! Injuries and poor shooting has really taken it's toll on the team. Will JC break out?? He is due. Will skiles have this team ready to play? That remains to be seen. Curry will not play until Mondday. Don't look Fizer to play. He was scared to death of Z last game. 


Cleveland 87-80


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

To add more to my post, how does Jamal react in this game? James showed him up the last game they played. What does jamal do? I know in the past he loves to show up players and trys to shake and bake them. Does Jamal take it on his own to lift this team up? Remains to be seen.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i say bulls win , 101 -92

JC high scorer 22


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> To add more to my post, how does Jamal react in this game? James showed him up the last game they played. What does jamal do? I know in the past he loves to show up players and trys to shake and bake them. Does Jamal take it on his own to lift this team up? Remains to be seen.


Thats a good question. I guess JC will be matched up with either Lebron or Brown, likely Brown. They are both good defensive players. Plus, Jamal's ankle was clearly still bothering him Wednesday against NJ. Hopefully with a couple of days of rest his ankle is all better now but I wouldn't bet on it. I think Jamal will probably continue to struggle a little tonight unless his ankle has healed.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Swashbucklers: 88
Bull: 92

LeBron with 25, 9, 9
Crawford breaks his slump


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 95
Cavs 91

Crawford breaks out of his slump, Hinrich has a nice assist game, Cavs dominate inside, and Lebron scores 25+...


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

*Orlando's overtime victory Thursday against Cleveland left the Bulls as the only team with fewer than eight victories.* 

Oops! Is it time for Murphy's Law yet?

Bulls 95
Cavs 94


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Cavs 105 Bulls 79 LeBron with a triple double: 28, 11, and 10: in 3-plus quarters, then puts a towel over his head and ices his legs for the bulk of the 4th quarter. Boozer with a double-double: 22 and 17

JCraw: 4-26, 10 points
Gill: 3-12, 8 points
Hinrich: 2 for 8, 6 points

Skiles starting lineup on a going forward basis (until 2 Cs and Pip return):

Hinrich
Gill
Davis
Linton
JYD

6th Man: Jeffries
7th Man: Bloount
8rh: JC

At the end of the bench, eating biscuts in the doghouse: Fizer, E-Robbery.

6th man:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We have to win, because, well... we have to. We've really got NOWHERE to go but up from here.

Bulls 99
Cavs 89


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls win 94-83

The Cavs playing second game of back to backs coming off a OT loss.

The Bulls finally getting to practice wednesday after almost a week of no practice and having 2 days rest .


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

cavs-94
bulls-89
no one ever picks the clips to win.why pick clippers east?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bulls 85
cavs 82


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

When is Chandler returning? I've heard January, and thats approaching quickly...any news?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The only reason this will be a close game is because of the Cavs playing on back to back nights. 

Cavs 90
Bulls 85


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> When is Chandler returning? I've heard January, and thats approaching quickly...any news?


Yes Janurary. A couple of weeks yet. He is "light" court work now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James played 47 minutes yesterday. They have played 3 games in four days. We have been off for a couple of days.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

play by play????????????????????????????


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gill lay-in off the jump ball.. 2-0 Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gill- 2-2 four points. Good start


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gill jumper
Davis jumper

6-0 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD for two! 6-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls very aggressive early on.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Offensive foul Boozer
Gill fouled
FT Good
FT Missed

7-0 Bulls, Gill with 5 and Davis with 2

Boozer jumper 7-2
Davis layup 9-2

I'm not gonna do pbp now though


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls 5/8 shooting early on..

Kendall with 7 pts outta 11 Bulls pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

11-6 Bulls. Gill has 7 pts.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford hit his first shot! That could be good news.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gill with 7, AD with 6, Jamal with 2.. Not bad to start..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Crawford is playing good D so far.... thats a good sign. 

and Stacy King is an approvement over Will Perdue.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal took a bad shot just now. 

Wennington: Said "Gill has been hot. Was open and jumping up and down wanting the ball. Said, "Crawford didn't see him."


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

OUTSTANDING decision by Skiles to assign James to Crawford on defense. It's called DEMANDING EXCELLENCE and I for one hope Crawford delivers like a champ!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 54% Cleveland 50%. Bulls are attacking the basket. 6 pts in the paint.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Miles is in. Has missed 4 games in a row.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Miles is in. Has missed 4 games in a row.


they were all DNP coaches discisions, he was not hurt.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Is it just me? Or does it seem like Gill turns it over a lot every game? Sometimes he throws stupid cross court passes.... he's not a good passer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> they were all DNP coaches discisions, he was not hurt.


I know.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Is it just me? Or does it seem like Gill turns it over a lot every game? Sometimes he throws stupid cross court passes.... he's not a good passer.


Last 11 games he is averaging just 1.8 t/o a game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have cooled down! 41% Cavs still at 50% 2:52. 17-14 Bulls.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

how is James doing?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson and fizer in


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Looks like Kirk is missing some shots. Is he in rhythm?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> how is James doing?


4 pts 2 assists 1 blk


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

DM will probably have a great game against us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

20-19 cavs. Bulls down to usual 33% shooting. :upset: Cleveland 57%. 


Buls 9 rebounds, Cleveland 10

Bulls just 1 t/o. Cleveland 5. 

Gill 7 pts. Fizer 0-3, Hinrich 0-4. (Two or three of his shots were blocked)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer is 0-6.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell did Miles have 4 DNPs!?

:hurl: Marcus Fizer


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Its the Jamal Show.. 18 pts on 8/11 shooting 

Cavs by 1


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Who is guarding LeBron?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:46 left, bulls back in the game. 

Bulls 10-18 this quarter, Cleveland 10-16 this quarter. '

Crawford 14 this quarter 42-41, Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Who is guarding LeBron?


Someone earlier said Skiles put Jamal on him. Though that seems doubtful.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

finally, the jamal crawford show! has he had a break yet?

hinrich's aggressive, esp on help d, going to the rim he's getting blocked though.

fizer is rough.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I knew Jamal would break out of his slump in a big, big way. Props to JC. Now stick 'em on D, dammit.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for three! Glad to see that.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Hinrich for three! Glad to see that.


*sigh of relief* Gotta hit those.

Give Jamal the ball!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

jamal's on lebron, but it looks more like lebron is trying to get his teammates involved as oppossed to taking at it jamal.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Kendall makes a buzzer beater after he gets the bounce to put the Bulls up by 1 at halftime


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

This is the first time this season JK and hinrich with no TO in one half of play.

david


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Regardless, props to Jamal for holding LBJ down like he has.

LBJ: 6 points (2-9 FG), 0 boards, 2 assists, 2 turnovers, 0 steals.

Bulls by 1 at the break off a Gill 20-footer.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

This is the first time this season JK and hinrich with no TO in one half of play.

david


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk 5 4 and 3 as in 15 mins.

but 1/5 FG,made only the 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls, 42%, Cleveland 51% 

Jamal 18. Thank God. Both teams 19 rebounds each. Bulls 4 t/o! 

Fizer, 0-7. 

Gill 9 

AD 6. 

Cleveland. 

Williams 10

Miles 9.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Someone earlier said Skiles put Jamal on him. Though that seems doubtful.



Yeah Jamal started the game on him and has been solid .

Bulls off to a nice start that erob/fizer forward combo stunk .

We need a little more from a frontcourt player offensively 


Keep up the good job on James and we are all good .


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We shot 50% in the second qaurter. Jamal was, 6-8. 2-4 in threes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What were JC's shots like? In the offense? Shake 'n bake stuff? Were they good shots? I'm thinking they were good shots.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

a couple of hinrich's misses have come from being too aggressive, they were blocked from behind by a big man. he drew a couple huge charges. hopefully kirk's well rested cuz i think jamal has played the whole 1st half.

fizer needs to get his head out of his ***. erob and gill need to keep hitting those midrange shots and AD and JYD need to start hitting those 12 footers.

jamal's three came from 2-3 feet behind the arc. launched with ease w/ a man in d face.

i'm worried about the Cavs trying to set up Z or Lebron from 'taking over'

jamal gets the 8-second count on lebron


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls on 9-0 run to start the half.. Up 55-45 now


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lebron w/ the 8 second count to begin with. looks like he was being too cautious w/ jamal guarding him. can't figure out why.

ball movement has been a thing of beauty. jyd's follow dunk - nasty, almost looked like the vc forearm through the rim dunk. gill had a reverse layup.

ut oh - 4 team fouls already


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I hope JC finishes the game strong and gets in a role for some time.its all about confidence with him and his offense gets him better on D.he can be a 22 pnt player,but has to prove to Skiles all the time he's still working on the other side of the court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for three 58-53. Bulls letting Cleveland on the offensive boards. they are getting 2nd and third efforts.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gametracker says Kirk missed another layup. Damn, hope Skiles works on finishing with him. Get out the pads and put on some helmets.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

jamal breaks up a 3-2 break.

hinrich 1 missed layup, 1 airball, 1 made three, 1 in and out three.

stacy king comments on that KH was hit on 2 of those shots. no calls for the rook though.

ut oh, 'bron for 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are being out rebounded by 6.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

another nice feed from jamal to AD for the dunk!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls-Cavs highlights coming up on ESPN2.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

prolly jamal's worst shot, leads to break for cavs who convert.

AD misses the 15ft'r, front's Z on defense and they go over him for a Z dunk.

Gill with the midrange j off of a jamal floater that rebounded out.

crawford attacks the hoop again, gets the foul.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kirk Hinrich needs to add a floater to his repertoire. 

He can drive, but he's afraid to lay it up because he will be blocked. He needs a floater.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford drew a foul? Good!! 

this was the 5th and 6th free throws of the bulls this whole game!! 

64-60 Bull. 

Z for two 64-62.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1:58, 66-66.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Kirk Hinrich needs to add a floater to his repertoire.
> 
> He can drive, but he's afraid to lay it up because he will be blocked. He needs a floater.


Agreed. He sometimes gets caught in no man's land. I wouldn't mind seeing a Steve Nash-esque running fallaway thingamajiggy.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

twice jamal gets caught in the air deciding between a pass and a shot. 

bron with the aaaaiiiiir ball 

56k modem at the parents place...not good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 42% and Cavs. 50%


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> 
> 56k modem at the parents place...not good.


Raid the fridge and steal some liquor. That's what I do.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

cavs size is killing us. bron over hinrich, z over ad, and miles on gill.

jamal hits the 3 despite some contact. jamal plays good d once again, bulls ball.

gill reverse! corie hustled on the offenseive glass.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

71-68 Bulls!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Win or lose, Mr. Crawford = game MVP.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Raid the fridge and steal some liquor. That's what I do.


right after this bulls win, i will.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 10-23 in the third 43% 

Cleveland. 11-23. 48%. 

Crawford, 25! 

Gill 17,

Hinrich 11. 

We must control James and the boards in the 4th quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 6-12 in threes!!! 50%.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JC -- 25 points (10-16 FG), 1 board, 4 assists
Hinrich -- 11 points, 5 boards, 5 assists, 0 turnovers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

73-72 after an ollie layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:44 73-72 bulls. 

Bulls 1-4 

Cavs 2-5


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

hinrich again in and out three. doh!

kings comments - hinrich gets hit on the arm again (on the three attempt), AD looks winded. 

bremer and ollie? the two headed pg monster for the cavs?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavs bench 31 pts Bulls bench 10.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big three by Crawford.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Come on Bulls, I'm headin to the bars and I want to be in a good mood.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

corie another offensive board - jamal for three! didn't even touch the rim. woot.

here comes lebron


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

JC and KH are hot. Kick out from the post and let them shoot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

You can't give up all of those offensive rebounds! We are lucky we got two blks!! 

80-74 Bulls. 

Bulls 3-8 this quarter. 

Cavs. 3-12.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

antonio with the volleyball style swat! 'twas an evil rejection.

not to be outdone, corie swats lebron's shot into the stands!

dore: not tonight rookie, not tonight!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal still on LeBron?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another offensive rebound! 80-76 bulls


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lebron posting up jamal, corie fouled him on the help.

king: this looks like a WWF 'rassling match...

lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big basket by AD!! 82-77.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

3:32 82-79 bulls. Skiles calls time. Important part of the game. 

1. take good shots

2. Control the boards

3. Do not foul or turn the ball over.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

jamal gets posted by lebron again.

lebron hits a kukoc-esque up and under finger roll

skiles timeout. help defense was late and misplaced.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bad t/o by Kirk.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

cavs really focused on denying jamal now. hinrich dribbles underneath the rim and drops a bad pass.

jamal for three, not a good shot, too early.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford took a jumper! Skiles shook his head. He settled for a jumper when he had a layup.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Either Davis is injured or really really tired. He seems slow out there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SOMEBODY MAKE A BASKET!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 4-14 for 29% this quarter. 

cavs 5-19 26%


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

can't get the ball to jamal once again.

gill ends up with a 26ft jumper.

ollie calls time out with 1:26 left. silas is pissed about that. that was their last full timeout. haha


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, these Bulls defenders keep falling for the pump fake.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

lol... "Stevie Wonder could have saw that, that was a foul"


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lotsa contact between kirk and lbj. refs can't figure out which rookie to blame, no call.

3 seconds left on the shotclock.

kirk w/ the bad pass. redeems himself by running his *** off to steal it from boozer who had a dunk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by 3 33 seconds left. Blount Steal Crawford, dunk! 85-80 bulls.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great block Blount


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

bron shoots a three over crawfords hand, kirk tears the board down.

kirk gets fouled, hits 1/2

ollie goes to the hole, the human eraser blount blocks it kicks it out to crawford for the breakaway dunk.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Cavs are lucky we didn't unleash the Brunsonator on 'em in the second half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kendall ices it with 2 Ft's

87-80

Bulls win!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We stopped another 4 game losing streak. 87-80 Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Blount has played some great D this game...


GREAT WIN BY THE BULLS........... great game by everyone.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

me happy, beer soon


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

bron goes to the hoop, ad draws a charge - no call of course.

in middle of 3 cavs, hinrich scraps the ball away.

56k connections suck, tonight the Bulls don't!

i'm buying a round of tequila. woot!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hinrich: 12 pts, 8 boards, 6 assists
Gill: 21 pts, 5 boards
Jamal: 30 pts, 5 assists
AD: 12 pts, 11 boards
JYD: 2 pts, 7 boards
Blount: 6 pts, 7 boards, 3 blocks

Nice job guys!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 8-20 Atlanta is getting beat by 25 at this moment.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Bulls 86
> Cavs 80


nice prediction, one point off:yes:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice to see Jamal finally get his stroke back in this one. 30 pts on 12-20 is fantastic. Gill netted a quiet 21. Kirk came up with all the big plays on D down the stretch. 

BULLS WIN! I'm so HAPPY!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> If JC shows up, we win. If he shoots himself out of another game, we lose big.
> 
> Too many injuries for the one good scorer we still have healthy to have off nights.


The prophet.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. just lookin at Kendall's minutes.. Tied his season high with 39 minutes.. Last game Dec 12th.. 

And I think he sat out the first 6 minutes of the 2nd quarter if I remember tonight!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I only saw the last 1:19, but that was enough to know that Stacey King is really, really awful.

So who will be the personality of the team for the next 7 years: Jamal (finesse) or KH (grit)?

A good win.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamal played great.

Kirk,Gill,A.D and blount had good games.

i wonder if Skiles will start Blount with A.D cause he likes bringing JYD of the Bench.Corey - a starter?????


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh and i also LOVED Stacey King! Thank GOD Perdue is gone and hopefully Red Kerr can take a big break. King's funny and actually knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Oh and i also LOVED Stacey King! Thank GOD Perdue is gone and hopefully Red Kerr can take a big break. King's funny and actually knows what he's talking about.


I agree with you. I thought King added some great input and had great analysis. He knows the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

James was 7-24. Similar to what Jamal had been shooting. 

Glad to see Jamal show up tonight to answer the last time these two teams played. Bulls played solid defense and you cannot say enough about Blounts defense in the closing minutes of the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Cleveland. 9-20. 7-6 at home. 5-5 last ten games. (8-11 vs conference) so that means they are 1-9 vs the rest of the NBA.
> They shoot 44%. allow 43%. 32% in threes. alow 34%. 46.9 rebounds. allow 41. 16.6 t/o and allow 12.7. 91.6 pts. allow 94.9 pts.
> 
> ...


I predicted the right score, just the wrong team!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> The only reason this will be a close game is because of the Cavs playing on back to back nights.
> 
> Cavs 90
> Bulls 85


Yep close game wasn't it?


----------

